# When to switch chicks to adult food?



## CadesLilFarm (Mar 4, 2014)

I currently have my chicks of Nutrena Stater Grower (non medicated). I have been feeding it since they were a day old, with amazing results. So they are about a month old now, just wondering when I should switch them to an adult feed? 

I have found a feed at my feedstore WITH animal fat! Yes! Nutrena All Flock 18%. Would this be suitable for laying hens and one rooster? Has anyone had good results with this feed? Bad results? Anyone recommend it? Help appreciated! Thanks! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

What's the calcium level in the all flock? I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Mar 4, 2014)

I just saw it on another fourm! Let me find it again… 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Mar 4, 2014)

1.4-1.9% 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had mine on Nutrena, loved the stuff. Feathering was excellent and they never got tired of it. And it was always consistent. I got to the point of disgust with Purina/Dumor because it was never consistent. I kept having to take bags back for too many fines. When I bought 700 pounds at a time that got old fast.

The calcium you listed is what is found in non layer feed. Offer calcium on the side and you'll be good to go.


----------



## kirachristinegarcia (Apr 13, 2014)

When there about 7and1/2weeks


Sent from Kira garcia


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Mar 4, 2014)

robin416 said:


> I had mine on Nutrena, loved the stuff. Feathering was excellent and they never got tired of it. And it was always consistent. I got to the point of disgust with Purina/Dumor because it was never consistent. I kept having to take bags back for too many fines. When I bought 700 pounds at a time that got old fast.
> 
> The calcium you listed is what is found in non layer feed. Offer calcium on the side and you'll be good to go.


Yes I have oyster and will be offering that free choice. So it sounds like a good feed other than I need to supplement calcium?

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, I never had any complaints or issues with it during the years it was available to me. The other option is local mill feed. That's what mine are on now since I can't get the Nutrena.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Nutrena Starter/Grower is good for up to 22 weeks. 

"Feed as sole ration from hatch until 22 weeks, however, layer replacement pullets should be switched to NatureWise® Layer at 16 weeks or the onset of lay"

Nutrena All Flock is good after 7 weeks. 

"Designed for layers, broilers, turkeys, ducks, geese and pheasants older than 7 weeks"

With either of them, like Robin said, offer oyster shell on the side for layers and you are good to go.

They both say they are vegetarian mixes so I don't think they have animal protein.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

well i'll put my 2 cents in here folks

for the 1st 2 weeks i give my chicks non medicated chick starter mash 
(mash is very fine so they can chew it at a young age)

at about 2 weeks old i switch em to starter/grower crumble this is not as fine as the mash 

but they are a little older so they can handle it alright

at about 8 weeks old i switch them to grower pellets

i do this to slow their growth down, if not i may end up with weak birds with small bones

i can push a group of new pullets hard by feeding them starter or starter/grower

they will lay at a younger age (maybe as young as 16 weeks) but they will have under sized bones

this is a bad thing. I want hens with big strong bones so they will lay for 3/5 years for me

once my birds reach 18/20 weeks i then put them on layer pellets

i like the pellets because they don't get knocked out of the feeders as much as finer feed does.



good luck

piglett


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Mar 4, 2014)

LittleWings said:


> Nutrena Starter/Grower is good for up to 22 weeks.
> 
> "Feed as sole ration from hatch until 22 weeks, however, layer replacement pullets should be switched to NatureWise® Layer at 16 weeks or the onset of lay"
> 
> ...


It says on the feed tag it contains animal fat! This is the feed bag I am talking about








Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

That's a good deal. I like animal protein. I was just going by the website saying it is vegetarian. I've never used it, it sounds like a good feed. 

A complete, nutritious vegetarian diet all flock feed —no need for supplementation 18% protein and fortified with vitamins and minerals to support strong, healthy birds Contains a proprietary blend of nutrients to naturally support the immune system and overall health of the bird NO added antibiotics or hormones Added marigold extract to improve skin coloration Added prebiotics, probiotics and yeast culture that support digestion Formulated for ease of feeding in flocks with multiple poultry species, including layers, broilers, turkeys, ducks, geese and pheasants Designed for mixed flocks where all birds are older than 7 weeks Pelleted form encourages feeding from the ground and helps reduce waste


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

LittleWings said:


> That's a good deal. I like animal protein. I was just going by the website saying it is vegetarian. I've never used it, it sounds like a good feed.
> 
> A complete, nutritious vegetarian diet all flock feed -no need for supplementation 18% protein and fortified with vitamins and minerals to support strong, healthy birds Contains a proprietary blend of nutrients to naturally support the immune system and overall health of the bird NO added antibiotics or hormones Added marigold extract to improve skin coloration Added prebiotics, probiotics and yeast culture that support digestion Formulated for ease of feeding in flocks with multiple poultry species, including layers, broilers, turkeys, ducks, geese and pheasants Designed for mixed flocks where all birds are older than 7 weeks Pelleted form encourages feeding from the ground and helps reduce waste


You're confusing the Naturewise and the Country feeds formulas.
http://www.nutrenaworld.com/knowled...try-feed-frequently-asked-questions/index.jsp
View attachment 19440

View attachment 19441


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would love chicken feed with animal protein or fat. All feed used to carry animal parts until the "mad cow" thing. So there was a scare about mad cow being in chicken feed or chicken parts put in chicken feed which is a big no no to me. 

Is that the only feed that has animal protein or fat in it?

I also wonder what the soy thing is? So as far as I know, soy supplies protein. I'll be switching to an all flock soon. I liked feather fixer but it does not seem to sell as fast and the bags get older.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Feather fixer is too pricey and has a slow turn around.Some feeds have AP in it.I know that Dumor in MI has AP in it.Kent feeds has it in it (Blue Seal doesn't).
Soybean meal is 47% protein.Corn is around 7% wheat 12% oats 11-14%.


----------

